# Reviews & sorting



## arlene22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello,
I was just looking at the reviews. Is it possible to sort by average rating within a region? For instance, can you search for the top rated resorts in the Caribbean? I think we used to be able to do that, and I can't figure out how to do it now. 

Also, I happened to notice that Disney's Boardwalk Villas (FL) are listed twice and should probably be consolidated. 

Thank you.


----------



## JeffV (Feb 7, 2006)

Go to the reviews page, click on the "Ratings (#)" heading and it will sort for you.  The same goes for each heading.


----------



## KristinB (Feb 7, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> Also, I happened to notice that Disney's Boardwalk Villas (FL) are listed twice and should probably be consolidated.
> Thank you.



Please e-mail the specific area reps with items like these -- thanks!


----------

